# Ayatollah Khamenel calls for gun control in the U.S.



## MindWars (May 31, 2018)

Grand Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, the Supreme Leader of the Islamic Republic of Iran, has released a statement calling on the United Nations to “seriously” pursue seven “human rights” cases in the United States. One of these is what Khamenei perceives as the need for gun control.

Ayatollah Khamenei Calls for Gun Control—in the U.S.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


It is amazing how many dip shits have no idea how much the UN dictates our laws,  it is amazing how many don't understand what the new world order,  one world order. GET IT of course not.


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2018)

Why wouldnt he want us disarmed?
I bet china and russia would love it too


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 31, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Ayatollah Khamenei Calls for Gun Control—in the U.S.


I didn't click the link but it seems there is no difference between the Ayatollah mindset and those who wish to impose that mindset here, in fact gun control would be a necessary step in that direction.


----------



## MindWars (May 31, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Why wouldnt he want us disarmed?
> I bet china and russia would love it too



The link Is provided within the article but this is why


----------



## Rambunctious (May 31, 2018)

Next he will run for mayor of Chicago....and probably win.....


----------



## task0778 (May 31, 2018)

What a laugh, this asshollah talking about human rights violations.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 31, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Grand Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, the Supreme Leader of the Islamic Republic of Iran, has released a statement calling on the United Nations to “seriously” pursue seven “human rights” cases in the United States. One of these is what Khamenei perceives as the need for gun control.
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei Calls for Gun Control—in the U.S.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


hmmm, he made no mention of the U.N. and whether they should look into the hostage crisis that followed the overthrow of the shah...he probably just forgot


----------



## MindWars (May 31, 2018)

I can't believe how many stupid asses think the UN are even for human rights.  Anyone who is not an indoctrinated idiot knows they are about control of the population and don't do shit for humanity.  

They are the heart of NEW WORLD ORDER policies oh and ONE WORLD ORDER.........   

They mask everything perfect for sheep who can't see through the forest and probably never will.


----------



## MindWars (May 31, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Grand Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, the Supreme Leader of the Islamic Republic of Iran, has released a statement calling on the United Nations to “seriously” pursue seven “human rights” cases in the United States. One of these is what Khamenei perceives as the need for gun control.
> ...



Maybe you should read more than the head  line......../ title


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2018)

task0778 said:


> What a laugh, this asshollah talking about human rights violations.


He's just doing the "bbbbbut Hillary!" thing


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 31, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Maybe you should read more than the head line......../ title


I read it just prior to that post, why?...and the correct term is by-line


----------



## MindWars (May 31, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should read more than the head line......../ title
> ...



Oh ok, cause the last post I saw , You mentioned you hadn't clicked the link.......  But I was just skimming over it quickly .  The entire comments section that is.


----------



## MindWars (May 31, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Grand Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, the Supreme Leader of the Islamic Republic of Iran, has released a statement calling on the United Nations to “seriously” pursue seven “human rights” cases in the United States. One of these is what Khamenei perceives as the need for gun control.
> ...



You may know this already but the UN either way is no friend of humanity for sure.


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 31, 2018)

I firmly believe in gun control








without it, you miss the target


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 31, 2018)

Good thing the not-so-secret Muslim obama isn’t still president. He would respond_ “Your wish is my command, your holy highness_!”


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 31, 2018)

MindWars said:


> You may know this already but the UN either way is no friend of humanity for sure.


The U.N. is one of those good ideas that just does not work


----------



## task0778 (May 31, 2018)

The UN is filled with greedy bastards who have their own interests at heart rather than anyone elses.   I think most of the money given for good causes goes instead to the bureaucrats and politicians at the UN and in various countries around the world;   very little of it actually gets to the people that need it most.


----------



## Jessica123 (Jun 1, 2018)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Good thing the not-so-secret Muslim obama isn’t still president. He would respond_ “Your wish is my command, your holy highness_!”



He never did when he was in power. What would change?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 1, 2018)

Jessica123 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing the not-so-secret Muslim obama isn’t still president. He would respond_ “Your wish is my command, your holy highness_!”
> ...


$1.7 billion. Cash money. Reward for them kidnapping US embassy workers for over a year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Why wouldnt he want us disarmed?
> I bet china and russia would love it too



as they should,since our corrupt government with the military industrial complex that Eisenhower warned the american people to be aware of is always starting wars with other countries as they did with afghanistan and Iraq when they dumped the dollar which is WHY we are invading Iran since they have done the same thing.


the deep state hates it that Russia is off the dollar now because they cant bully them as they did them knowing that will start world war 3.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 25, 2018)

MindWars said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Why wouldnt he want us disarmed?
> ...



Have you heard about this one? 

corrupt US government blocks UN from having an independent investigation into 61 murdered palestines

the Israel paid trolls here can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.LOL


----------



## Roudy (Jul 4, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Grand Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, the Supreme Leader of the Islamic Republic of Iran, has released a statement calling on the United Nations to “seriously” pursue seven “human rights” cases in the United States. One of these is what Khamenei perceives as the need for gun control.
> 
> Ayatollah Khamenei Calls for Gun Control—in the U.S.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Because he knows the Democrats in the US will do their dirty work for them.  They will destroy America from within.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 4, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Why wouldnt he want us disarmed?
> ...


Iran is a broken country run by crooked barbaric theocratic animals. It is ripe for a revolution and regime change. Trump will make Iran great again.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 4, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



The UN is root of corruption which spiders out into other Countries and their Gov.


----------

